

Ask YC: Some sites where I can buy pdf books related to programming and user interface design? - ahold

Except:
oreilly
pragprog
apress
======
mixmax
how about here: www.thepiratebay.org

I hear their prices are very accomodating...

~~~
doubleplus
Thanks for reminding me about that. I just paid a visit and now I have 36
books on Ajax/CSS/JS, 11 books on Photoshop, 53 books on PHP/SQL/LAMP, 50
miscellaneous O'Reilly books, and 44 books on Neuro-Linguistic Programming. I
should be set til summer!

------
loumf
<http://www.joelonsoftware.com/uibook/fog0000000249.html>

It's a book, too. But it is in pre-book form.

------
rrival
Ebooks.com has ... ebooks.

I thought <http://safari.oreilly.com/> was the place to be.

------
kashif
knowfree.net

------
redorb
useit.com - user interface design experts

